# Steam und Spielbarkeit in... 15 Jahren



## arkim (20. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

was alte Spiele angeht, so kann ich sie heute noch spielen - DOSBox sei dank. Und faktisch tun viele Leute das auch bei den Klassikern. Das ist also nicht nur ein theoretischer Gedanke, sondern ein praktischer, der mir wirklich Sorgen bereitet. Ich spiele heute zum Beispiel mal gerne mal Lands of Lore - Throne of Chaos, weil es mein Alltime-Favourite ist.

Tja. Wie sieht das mit Steam-Spielen aus? Klar, theoretisch kann man sich eine Windows 7-VM unter einem zukünftigen Windows vorstellen. Da aber Steam auch noch serverseitig Kontakt braucht (und überhaupt braucht man ja erstmal eine Steamgerechte Installation), kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, wie ich in 15 Jahren unter Windows 15 noch die alten Spiele spielen kann.

Was meint Ihr?

Micha


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2012)

Ich glaube das ist heute garnicht mehr vorgesehen die Spiele in ... sagen wir 5-10 Jahren zu spielen. Ich denke da ist die Fanbase die solche klassiker noch spielt zu klein das es dorthin irgendwas geben wird. Glaub das wird weder von Microsoft noch von den Entwicklern selbst berücksichtigt.


----------



## arkim (20. November 2012)

Ja aber das wäre gelinde gesagt doch... zum Kotzen?!?!?! Es ist doch noch absolut üblich die alten Titel zu spielen. Gerade, wenn der Inhalt zählt und man die schlechtere Grafik als Nebensächlich erachtet... Da bin ich doch nun WIRKLICH NICHT DER EINZIGE!

Ich weiß ja, dass das heute kompliziert ist mit den Spielen, was den Unterbau angeht. DirectX und Co. - aber ich denke, das wird man alles in VMs regeln können. Dann wird halt eine künftige VM eine GTX-680 emulieren. Nur halt die Internetaktivierung/DRM-Geschichte - das macht mir Sorge.

@Kinders: Ich bin 40 und wie viele meiner Altersgenossen spielt man die Sachen halt gerne mal wieder. Trotz aller Nachteile. Man erinnert sich an die Zeiten zurück, die man das Spiel "durchlebt und durchlitten" hat. Ihr werdet das auch wollen!


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2012)

Ich hätte auch das Bedürfnis, meine alten Games noch mal zu zocken. Insofern teile ich deine Bedenken


----------



## The_GTS (20. November 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Shona (21. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was alte Spiele angeht, so kann ich sie heute noch spielen - DOSBox sei dank. Und faktisch tun viele Leute das auch bei den Klassikern. Das ist also nicht nur ein theoretischer Gedanke, sondern ein praktischer, der mir wirklich Sorgen bereitet. Ich spiele heute zum Beispiel mal gerne mal Lands of Lore - Throne of Chaos, weil es mein Alltime-Favourite ist.
> 
> ...


Da es sogar schon Probleme mit Windows 8 gibt bei einigen älteren Spielen, braucht man gar nicht erst fragen wie das in 15 Jahren sein wird  und wenn das mit Windoof so weiter geht braucht man nur an die nächsten 5 Jahre denken und schon kann man Spiele die 2010-2012 rausgekommen sind vergessen. Alleine dieser Touchscreen Müll ist der tot von PC Spielen oder es wird in die Richtung gehen das man für alle PC Spiele eine Controller braucht, was wiederrum der tot für Shooter am PC wird.

Ich spiele selbst aber gerne alte Spiele, kaufe mir diese aber bei GOG.com 
Diese funktionieren mit Windows 7 und das Geld ist es mir auch Wert, welches ich nochmals für diese Spiele investiere. So muss ich nicht Stunden lang im Inet nach einer Lösung suchen wie ich das mit der Dosbox zum laufen bekommen. Bestes Beispiel ist Der Planer welches es zwar nicht bei GoG gibt, leider, aber ich habe fast 2 Tage gebraucht und dann ein XP-VM erstellt.

Meine Spiele bei GoG

- Pharaoh + Cleopatra 
- Zeus + Poseidon (Acropolis) 
- SWAT 3: Tactical Game of the Year Edition 
- Gangsters: Organized Crime 
- Blood (One Unit Whole Blood) 
- Theme Hospital
- Fahrenheit
- Fallout
- Dungeon Keeper™ 2 
- Broken Sword 2: Remastered + The Original Game 
- Gobliiins Pack 
- Beneath a Steel Sky (Free Game)
- Teenagent (Free Game)
- Lure of the Temptress (Free Game)
- Tyrian 2000 (Free Game)
- Dragonsphere (Free Game)


----------

